# Men And Women Have Different Sexual Regrets, Study Claims



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Men And Women Have Different Sexual Regrets, Study Claims

This seems to be in line with what a lot of people post here. And now there is a study to confirm it?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Darn it. I read the article to make sure I wouldn't get to be real old and have regrets. Nothing exciting. I thought the article would tell me I really needed to have a one night stand or something or I'd be kicking myself in the nursing home. No such luck.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes there are outliers and I know that (for those who don't like generalizations).

It's the nature of the our mating evolution it's directly connected to gender and innate tendencies IMO. Awareness and education will not change this dramatically.

Women are generally more able to put her man's past in the past. It's almost like proof that he's a good catch because he was successful mating. His offspring will be successful in mating as well. Men on the other hand don't deal with a woman's past well. It seems almost universal that a man with less experience will have emotional issues if his girl has a past yet a woman with less experience doesn't care if her guy has a past. To me this is hardwired into us to a large degree.

It's easy for a man to say "here's my past, now tell me yours". There's no stigma attached to his honesty. It's more like bragging. Yet there is a stigma attached to the woman's past (and partly innate). No wonder women don't like to share everything when they're worried about being judged for it.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it's a control and ego issue, men on the whole want to have more experience than the woman, and the woman for her part really doesn't want to have to teach a guy stuff, because then they are judged for knowing that stuff in the first place. In countries where there is more equality between genders, there is less stigma for a woman having a sexual history. 

Anyhow, the way to get around this is to stay mum on partner history and start from scratch. That is, don't sleep together until you've watched some of the better sexual education videos together, or consulted the kama sutra together, or discussed "sexual fantasies" vs. "sexual past" (even if your fantasy was based on experience, why bring that up? Nothing deflates the mood like bringing up that you did such and such with so and so even if so and so is un-named you will have COMPLETELY SPOILED such and such for your partner, FOREVER. Who does that??????)


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I think it's a control and ego issue, men on the whole want to have more experience than the woman, and the woman for her part really doesn't want to have to teach a guy stuff, because then they are judged for knowing that stuff in the first place. In countries where there is more equality between genders, there is less stigma for a woman having a sexual history.


Yes, men want to have more experience than their women?
Yes, women don't want to have to teach their guy because they're judged for knowing how to teach?
Yes, countries closer to gender equality has less stigma? yes.

Control and ego? That's easy enough to label as bad but strip these tendencies away and see what you're left with. Often a guy you don't like.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> Control and ego? That's easy enough to label as bad but strip these tendencies away and see what you're left with. Often a guy you don't like.


To each their own! I find the control/ego thing to be a disgusting and revolting turnoff. Makes me nauseous, not wet.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> To each their own! I find the control/ego thing to be a disgusting and revolting turnoff. Makes me nauseous, not wet.


I was speaking in terms of driving forces that make many these ways. We're talking about different things though.

Yes an egotistical jerk is impossible to deal with but a person with self confidence is attractive. That's a mistake a lot of young women make in choosing bad boys. They confuse jerk for confidence. The difference eventually becomes obvious to them.

Yes a control freak is impossible to deal with as well yet someone who's got their stuff together is attractive. Many young men and women as well confuse a control freak for someone who just wants to take care of. This difference also eventually becomes obvious to them.


----------

